# Most of my nephews



## haviris (Jun 12, 2009)

So while I'm in a sharing mood I thought I would post this pic of my nephews, this was a few years ago we added another nephew and a niece since then, but this is the closest pic I have of them all!
I'll just name them by age rather then who's where, 
Jalon, Allen, Logan, Ethan, Evan, Trevor, Cody, Levi, Trey, Seth, Preston, Noah, Owen, and Drew. And not pictured because they weren't born yet, is Olivia and Leland! You have to admit, they're a pretty handsome crew!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

All those boys without a girl in the midst! 

I wish the nieces and nephews (DH's side) were all that young. They make me feel old as some are older than me and then there's the great nieces and nephews....and if that's not bad enough this fall there will be a great great.............


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 12, 2009)

OMG!!! What a keepsake photo!!   I love having all my nieces and nephews visit...spoil them and teach them "wonderful things " as sweet revenge for my siblings....hee hee hee!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 12, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> OMG!!! What a keepsake photo!!   I love having all my nieces and nephews visit...spoil them and teach them "wonderful things " as sweet revenge for my siblings....hee hee hee!


 


That's a great pic!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 12, 2009)

now thats a fine looking set of nephews.i see theres a set of twins in your lap.i know you enjoy spoiling them.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 12, 2009)

That is a cool picture!

Way too many nephews for me, I overload on the 4 I have!


----------



## redhen (Jun 12, 2009)

Cool pic!  That little one crying..


----------



## haviris (Jun 12, 2009)

That's not my lap, that the oldest Jalon, and those two aren't twins, just close in age. There is a set of twins, they aren't identical, Ethan and Evan, Ethan is holding the football in his lap and Evan is second step down far right. They are a good bunch of boys, we were sooooo happy to finally get a girl! She's two now and spoiled rotten! So I have a total of 15 nephews and one neice.

I do enjoy spoiling them, then sending them home!!!


----------

